# Wrestling Legend Verne Gagne Suspect in Death Investigation



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 20, 2009)

*Wrestling Legend Verne
 Gagne Suspect in Death
 Investigation*

*The 82-year-old suffers from
 Alzheimer's*

Last Edited: Wednesday, 18 Feb 2009, 9:13 PM CST
Created On: Wednesday, 18 Feb 2009, 8:00 PM CST
   BLOOMINGTON - An 82-year-old Minnesotan wrestling legend is under investigation after the death of his 97-year-old roommate.
 Police believe that Verne Gagne may have contributed to the January death of Helmut R. Gutmann, who lived with him in the Bloomington living facility, Friendship Village. Gagne and 97-year-old Gutmann, who both suffer from Alzheimer's-related dementia, allegedly got into a fight on Jan. 26 that led to Gutmann's death.


http://www.myfoxtwincities.com/dpp/news/verne_gagne_murder_suspect_feb_18_2009


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh man, that's really sad.  Verne Gagne was one of my early heroes.  I remember well watching him on our Black & White TV set, in "All Star Wrestling" out of Peoria, Illinois.  What a sad and tragic thing to have happen at this point in his life.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 20, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Oh man, that's really sad. Verne Gagne was one of my early heroes. I remember well watching him on our Black & White TV set, in "All Star Wrestling" out of Peoria, Illinois. What a sad and tragic thing to have happen at this point in his life.


 

I remember that show Bill.  You're right, it's a very sad thing to happen after such a long career.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 20, 2009)

I always had the greatest of respect for Verne. Its a shame to see his legend tarnished by this tragedy.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 21, 2009)

Bob Ryder commented on Eric Bischoff's latest blog which addressed this.



> Bischoff talks about his relationship with the Gagne family and points out information that makes the news even more tragic. According to Bischoff, Gagne was forced to accept a fraction of the worth of his house when the state of Minnesota claimed the property under "imminent domain". Bischoff points out that if Gagne hadn't been placed in that situation, the family may not have had to resort to placing him in the nursing facility.
> Click here to read the blog




[/QUOTE]


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 21, 2009)

Another "imminent domain" victim.  The story just gets more tragic.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 7, 2009)

I just read a story about this in my hometown paper. It was an AP story. It said the Verne wouldn't be charged as he isn't able to understand the charges. 

I feel so sorry for both families.


----------

